# Rust on bottles and stoneware



## rwcw1040 (Apr 11, 2010)

Got into an 1820's dump and found some great bottles,jugs, stoneware jars, etc,alot of them had rust on them. What is the best way to clean glass and stoneware to remove rust deposits? Or should I leave it for character? Thanks.


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 11, 2010)

Oxalic acid. Cheap, widely available, relatively safe. Comes as a powder that mixes with water. It's great.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 11, 2010)

fortunately rust is one of the easier stains to remove.


----------



## digdug (May 7, 2010)

I have had good luck using a powder cleanser called Bar Keepers Friend.  Does pretty good removing rust stains. I make a paste out of it and scrub with a good sponge.
 You can buy it at local grocercy stores or hardware stores. I find mine at Publix.


----------



## luckiest (May 7, 2010)

1820s! I cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## RedGinger (May 9, 2010)

My husband uses a knife for small rust spots and we use steel wool, etc.


----------

